# Anginal equivalents?



## Cyndi113 (Oct 13, 2009)

Good morning, 

I'm new to cardiology coding for adults. I have one provider (ARNP) who uses anginal equivalents (as dx) and one other provider (MD) who is beginning to use the same phrase (only as possibilities). Does anyone else have this situation and how have you addressed with your provider? I have only approached it as no dx code in ICD-9 for equivalents. So then I'm given 413.9 as a dx from ARNP. I haven't addressed it with the MD yet because he's on vacation this week.

Thanks for any help you can offer,


----------

